# Hobby World On Road



## xpss (Jun 27, 2002)

Ok guys listen up!
Hobbyworld will be puting on a Thanksgiving weekend race.We will be having practice all day on friday Nov.25 and the race will be Saturday Nov 26.
There will be 3 qualifers with a resort at the end of round 2 and a main.
Classes will be

Oval classes
Novice/rookie
4 cell stock
4 cell Pro stock
4 cell 19 turn
4 cell pro 19t Which will be a cash payout class!
4 cell 12th scale Which will be a cash payout class!

Onroad classes
Touring stock
12scale 19 turn
Touring 19 turn Which will be a cash payout class!
Nitro touring If there is enough intrest!!!!!!!

RGU REPRO GRAPHICS IS GOING TO SPONSOR THE 19 TURN PRO MOD CLASS AND THE 19 TURN 12TH SCALE CLASS!! HE IS THROWING A 100.00 INTO THE POT FOR BOTH CLASSES! also ronny will be making up about 50 t-shirts (black) for the special occasion! you can send me an email with t-shirt size and i can reserve you a shirt now.

any driver taking a win in both a on-road and oval class will be awarded the iron man award! 100.00 cash 

More details to come so stay tuned!
Check out our website @ http://www.angelfire.com/music5/g_ramos/home.html
Hope to see you there!!!!!!!
Bear Yarbrough


----------



## DEEPBLUE (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Guys,
Whats up? I just wanted to post and let ya'll know that I am fine and we will have a baby girl around 28th of Oct. I am trying to down size a little but the first thing I need to get sold is my trailor. I have $12,000 in it ( no r/c stuff ) and would like to sale it for $6,500 and I will take offers. I will buy a smaller one later. When I get it sold I will go thruogh everthing and make a list of stuff I want to sale. I'm not quiting but I need some time off to get ready for the baby and to get some personal stuff taken care of. After the baby is borne I will slowley get back in to racing plus I need to catch up with new batts. If you would like to talk to me you can call my cell @ (912) 222-7749. I hope that ya'll are having a blast racing and I miss you guys, but i'll be back. Please tell the guys that don't get on hear that I said hi.. 

Thanks and good luck racing wherever you maybe racing,
John Hart


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*



DEEPBLUE said:


> Hi Guys,
> Whats up? I just wanted to post and let ya'll know that we will have a baby girl around 28th of Oct. After the baby is born I will slowly get back in to racing..
> 
> Thanks and good luck,
> John Hart


John should be missing some more sleep by now,:thumbsup: Has anyone heard if there is a new Hart and how mama Hart is doing?


----------

